# Aquarium Stand for 30G



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of things could I use as a stand for a 30G aquarium?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

At of course, the lowest possible cost and least work done by me.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Used aquarium stands would be the easiest and cheapest.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Try cinder blocks.

I would arrange 2 stacks of 3 cinder blocks per stack. On the floor should be some kind of carpeting or cloth to prevent scratching the base board. Place your first layer of cinder blocks below the 2 ends of the aquarium. add painted plywood. then add 2 more layers of cinderblocks. add plywood and a softer sheet of fabric or cloth to help distribute the weight of the tank on the plywood and cinder blocks. e-mail me if you want pictures.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

i would not use plywood alone to span between the blocks. The shelf should be framed with 2 x 4s on edges. If you use plywood alone for a 30" span the tank will only be supported on the ends.


----------

